#ubuntu-leadership 2014-05-27
<bkerensa> pleia2: in all the channels? :) omnipresent
<belkinsa> She seems to be.
<bkerensa> pleia2: I made you admin of the ubuntu-leadership list and added belkinsa as moderator
<bkerensa> cheers
<belkinsa> Thanks, I saw.  I sent you a reply.
<belkinsa> Oh!  I need a password to the moderator of the list.
<bkerensa> as for this channel I think you will need to ping the IRC Team
<belkinsa> Alright
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-05-28
<pleia2> I was helping with editing of the original doc akgraner was working on, so I joined
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-05-31
<belkinsa> pleia2, is okay if I remove you as an admin and add myself as one on the Ubuntu Leadership Mailing List?
<pleia2> belkinsa: perhaps add yourself as another admin? best to have multiple admins on a mailing list
<pleia2> at least until we can find a 2nd person to replace me
<belkinsa> Alright, that works.
<belkinsa> And mind if I change that admin password?
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-06-01
<pleia2> if you'd like
<belkinsa> Thanks.
